# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone 11, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/iphone-11

iPhone 11 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 11 - iPhone 11 Pro - iPhone 11 Pro Max | Hands on

Published on Sep 11, 2019




> The latest iPhones drop the Roman numerals for a new moniker —  There’s the iPhone 11, the iPhone 11 Pro, and the iPhone 11 Pro Max.
> 
> The addition of “Pro” to distinguish its flagship smartphones over its cheapest model — which was known last year as the iPhone XR — makes sense. Apple uses the “Pro” label in several other categories of products, from the iPad Pro to the MacBook Pro; it still doesn’t make iPhone 11 Pro Max any less of a mouthful.
> 
> Naming aside, what I’m most excited about on the iPhone 11 Pro and iPhone 11 Pro Max is the triple-camera suite, which adds an extra ultra-wide-angle lens to the portfolio, along with features like Night mode and slofies — slow motion selfies. The iPhone’s camera has never been bad, but has struggled to keep up with competitors like the Google Pixel 3 and Huawei’s P30 Pro. It’s looking like that’s about to change.


"iPhone 11 Pro and iPhone 11 Pro Max hands-on review"
Apple's iPhone 11 Pro and Pro Max are worth forgiving the elephantine cameras

by Julian Chokkattu
September 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 11 Pro impressions: What a name!

Published on Sep 11, 2019




> iPhone 11 Pro and 11 Pro Max - If you ignore the name, this is a pretty impressive phone.

----------


## Airicist

Is the iPhone 11 exciting?

Published on Sep 14, 2019




> The latest Apple keynote has come and gone, but was there enough to really get people excited about the company's latest products? Are larger, bug-eye cameras enough to excuse the design? Is a telephoto lens really a 'Pro' feature? Will a lower price on the iPhone 11 actually make people consider upgrading or jumping ship from other smartphones? JV is joined by Isa Rodriguez to talk about the new iPhone 11 line and how the latest versions of these smartphones toe the line between iteration and innovation.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 11 impressions: a familiar sequel!

Published on Sep 10, 2019




> iPhone 11 is actually... CHEAPER than the XR it replaces. What a time to be alive.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 17, 2019




> The newest iPhones are here: the iPhone 11, 11 Pro and 11 Pro Max. This year's iPhones don't dive into emerging technologies like 5G or folding screens, but they do offer plenty of practical upgrades. Scott Stein has spent a week playing with the night mode and everything else the new iPhones have to offer.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 11 Pro and Pro Max review




> What does it mean for a phone to earn the name "Pro"? Lots of power, for one. Usually great cameras. And software robust enough to handle arduous tasks with ease. The new iPhone 11 Pro and Pro Max certainly tick all these boxes, and — as you might expect — they're the best iPhones Apple has ever made. The thing is, I say that every year and it's true each time, but it doesn't really sum up how I feel about the new iPhone Pros after having tested them for a while.
> 
> These are both excellent devices, and represent Apple at the peak of its smartphone game. But are they dramatically better than the premium phones the company gave us last year? Well, yes and no. There are plenty of additions and improvements here, but when it comes to day-to-day use, their impact on the overall iPhone experience can seem muted. Ultimately, I have my own theory about why these phones get the "Pro" moniker: Because some of the changes here are so subtle that it would take a pro to notice them, much less appreciate them.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone 11 Review: the best iPhone for most people

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> Thanks to some under-the-hood improvements, a new camera and its $699 starting price, you're getting more of what matters for slightly less. In absolute terms the 11 might not be the "best" iPhone, but it's still the better choice for almost everyone.


"Apple iPhone 11 review: So good you (probably) don’t need the Pro"
Simply put, the 11 is the best iPhone for most people.

by Chris Velazco
September 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 11, iPhone 11 Pro unboxing - Apple delivers again




> The iPhone 11 is here! Along with the iPhone 11 Pro and iPhone 11 Pro Max, this year's smartphone lineup from Apple will be available to the public this Friday. Digital Trends has an exclusive, pre-release iPhone in our offices so it's time to take a close look at the new iPhone in our iPhone 11 unboxing video!

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 11, iPhone 11 Pro - Hands on review

Published on Sep 19, 2019




> Apple's new iPhone 11 and both iPhone 11 Pro Smartphones will be available to the public tomorrow! With new dual and triple camera designs, this year's iPhone lineup elevates smartphone photography to a new level, for iOS. Digital Trends has all three iPhone models ahead of their public launch and we have already put the phones through their paces. How do they perform and what is it like using the iPhone 11? Watch our iPhone 11 Hands On review to find out.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone 11 Pro review: 6 months later!

May 2, 2020

----------

